# Grip tracks - advice please.



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I've been for a pair of the yellow tracks, but wondered if there is anything to run the wheels onto (like the tracks - to stop the van sinking in), or should I get another pair and just tease the van onto them a foot or so? Got a phobia of you lot lined up taking the mick!!!!

The bread tray tip was very cute, but have nearly cut my own throat trying to chop one up. Cheers, - Helena.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Glue or staple the yellow strips to a same size piece of plywood if you have the storage space.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

I used some up in Scotland over Easter, and they were excellent. However - I've just been and bought another pair - to give myself a bit of extra length, so to speak!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i along with a lot on here use cut down bread baskets 
chapter


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you - I thought I might get teased for being too paranoid!!!!!!

I will get another pair plus back 'em - and persevere with the chain saw massacre in the garage (pile of wrecked bread trays anyone?).

I have plenty of room as I'm leaving HIM behind (in front of the telly) - He'll never notice I'm gone if I make enough sandwiches......


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If the treads are those yellow ones about 1metre long, I have 2 in my garage that you could have for free.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Ooooooh! Rowley - I'm at Chesterfield 2/3 times a week, I would be most grateful. - Helena. I will PM you.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

More bread trays needed. Where do you ....errrmm, aquire them?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have the cut down breadtrays, and very useful they were too in the snow and mud on a sloping pitch at Easter.

In my van's backpocket, though as bread trays have their limitations, are these:
http://www.griptrack.net/welcome.htm
At that price, only buy discounted at shows.

And some swear by these, though I'd have to go skiing in the van to warrant them:
http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/goclaw.html

Dave


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Dave

I have a set of the GripTracks, I bought them on here for £20 unused - a good buy too!!

the bread tray bases we used when caravanning, and were great for outside the 'van door if the ground was soft or muddy. 
Heavier tray bases are good for parking on to help stop sinking in soft ground, spreading the load.

I have two left from caravanning days, but they are rather sad now, being probably 20 years (caravanning years) old now.

Some new ones would go down a treat!

Michael


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Worth asking at any local supermarket as the damaged ones get chucked out the back with the rubbish, often don't get collected and 'hang around'. Thinking more small firms - not big stores.


----------

